

Masdar City, January 2012 (6 minutes) - reirob
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjg55tGGbjo

======
reirob
I just discovered through the Arte TV the Masdar City project. After looking
on Wikipedia (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masdar_City>), I found this video
to give a quick status where it is going. Despite the crisis it is still
continuing well.

